# Fort Pierce &nbsp;- Saturday 2/8



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Cool. Have fun. 

I've been wanting to get down there and check out that area. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Fort Pierce  - Saturday 2/8*



> Cool.  Have fun.
> 
> I've been wanting to get down there and check out that area.  Let us know how it goes.


ditto. good luck tom


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

You should have let me know you were going to be in my neck of the woods!  Would have hooked up with you and shown you a few of my fav spots!

Good Luck!

Cheers
Jan


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I didn't know until 5 minutes before I posted it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

> I didn't know until 5 minutes before I posted it.



Turn on SPOT so we can watch. ;D ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Fort Pierce  - Saturday 2/8*

Tom, I would have been there if I had just a little more of a warrning....


----------

